# What type diff.?



## jthoms (Apr 21, 2017)

I know someone on here knows exactly what I have. Can you tell me what type of diff this is. Is it only going to put power to one tire? Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Posi unit. Richmond aftermarket gears. L=12th month (December), 11=11th day, 6=1966. So cast in 1966, it appears to be a 1967 rear axle assembly.









1966 differential ID


Ok, i have searched through old threads on here for quite a while tonight but i couldn't find the one i seem to have pictured in my mind were somebody linked to some different pictures showing the differences in axle assemblies. I am positive that what I am working with is a BOP 10 bolt. My...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## jthoms (Apr 21, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Posi unit. Richmond aftermarket gears. L=12th month (December), 11=11th day, 6=1966. So cast in 1966, it appears to be a 1967 rear axle assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

x2

390's and and auburn carrier


----------



## jthoms (Apr 21, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> x2
> 
> 390's and and auburn carrier


Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!


----------

